# Cyp fascicolatum X candidum



## Dido (Mar 20, 2011)

First flower of this new Hybrid for me. 
I baught it this year and when it arrived it started to grow. 

Here the first pictures












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2011)

Very cool. They seem to have kept the candidum size, but can't tell from the photo. Actually, the flowers don't look a whole lot different from candidum either. Nice, anyway.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 21, 2011)

Great colouration!!!!!! I like it! :drool:


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Very cool. They seem to have kept the candidum size, but can't tell from the photo. Actually, the flowers don't look a whole lot different from candidum either. Nice, anyway.



Your right the size is of candidum the flower maybe a litle bigger, 
it is getting better this morning, and the pouch is getting more white, 
will post agian in a few days.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 21, 2011)

hey, 
nice flower,
but whatever it is, its NEVER a fasciculatum hybrid.
for me, it does not look like candidum and not like fasciculatum

I suspect, the breeder mixed the tags when sowing.
or maybe he means "fasciolatum" or "farreri"....................
because fasciculatum is a rarely cultivated multifloral Cyp.

candidum X fasciculatum would be a yet unregistered NEW hybrid.
so WHAT is its name 

cheers


----------



## Berthold (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it is fasciolatum x candidum, very close to the thread title.


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> nice flower,
> but whatever it is, its NEVER a fasciculatum hybrid.
> for me, it does not look like candidum and not like fasciculatum
> ...



Hello, 

it is fasciolatum I had a c to much in the tittle,
Sorry was my fault. 

But its a new hybrid so much I know. 

Baught it from a vendor in the UK.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2011)

funny how the bud opens... nice flower


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 21, 2011)

Great cyp. I like the petals!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice new hybrid! It looks like a smaller version of our GPH Barbara which is fasciolatum x Favillianum, or fasciolatum x (candidum x parviflorum).

I like it a lot. We have some of that hybrid coming along but your source has beat us to first bloom!

Congratulations on a nice flower!

Ron


----------



## Dido (Mar 24, 2011)

fundulopanchax said:


> Nice new hybrid! It looks like a smaller version of our GPH Barbara which is fasciolatum x Favillianum, or fasciolatum x (candidum x parviflorum).
> 
> I like it a lot. We have some of that hybrid coming along but your source has beat us to first bloom!
> 
> ...



Thanks Ron, 
could not find out till now who is the breader. 
Baught it in England.


----------



## Dido (Mar 24, 2011)

As promissed here some closer look on the flowers. 

the first flower after a few days




the second flower




closer look to the first one




closer second one




nice lines in the flowers




flower 2 look on the side like candidum




from top 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

